# Foggers work, then stop working.



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

So I tested all my foggers the other day. Everything worked great. Then today, I placed in them in their places in the yard for another test, they work for a few minutes then quit.

I hear the pumps going but no fog, and no liquid moving. 

These are cheapo foggers (fitco or similar)

Any suggestions on how to get them to work?

BTW...I have read the other threads regarding fixing foggers but I have cheapo foggers so getting new parts would be stupid, also these were working great today, then just stopped.
They both stopped when I placed them in a large cauldron to simulate steam coming out...could this be part of the issue?


----------



## night wisper (Sep 17, 2010)

Had one doing about the same thing only it didn't work at all, you could hear the pump but no liquid moving, it turned out the filter at the end of the pickup in the tank was clogged up. I just took it off and cleaned it and it fired right up.
There are different styles of filters the one on mine was a little copper plug in the end of the tube held on with a ziptie I let it set in carborater cleaner for a few minutes and then used the air compresser to just blow it out, then put it back on with a new tie.
Hope this works for yours


----------



## night wisper (Sep 17, 2010)

Just read the BTW at the bottom of the post, did they work when you took them back out of the cauldron? 
I had another fogger on about 30 to 40 feet of PVC running through a graveyard and it started to act up (not pumping good-not much fog coming out of the pipe) when I took it off the PVC it started working fine, shortened the pipe to about 20 foot and it worked fine. It was like it started to back up in the pipe and could not push the fog. May be about the same thing being in the cauldron.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

night wisper said:


> Just read the BTW at the bottom of the post, did they work when you took them back out of the cauldron?
> I had another fogger on about 30 to 40 feet of PVC running through a graveyard and it started to act up (not pumping good-not much fog coming out of the pipe) when I took it off the PVC it started working fine, shortened the pipe to about 20 foot and it worked fine. It was like it started to back up in the pipe and could not push the fog. May be about the same thing being in the cauldron.


Let it totally cool off, then tried again out of the cauldron. Worked. Over heated? Strange. Guess ill have to cut a hole in the cauldron and pipe the fog in instead of placing the fogger in the pot itself.


----------



## redman1954 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ive been having the same problems with one of my foggers. But i tried to clean out the filter and it did not work, I can here the pump going, but the juice is not moving... HELP!!!!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*Fogger quits*

I'm not positive, but check the tube from the pump to the burner. It collects in the bends and hardens there. This will reduce the flow drasticly. When the tube is removed, check to see how much comes from the pump outlet.

Hope this helps you.


----------

